# Hysteroscopy & Hsg...do they hurt?



## rosababy

I have my first fertility tests coming up...sonohysterogram tomorrow, hysteroscopy Friday and hsg on Monday. I'm terrified of the possible pain. Please tell me what to expect. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## questforbaby

Oh boy, I literally posted the same question at the same instant as you! I am looking to know if those are terribly painful as well, but because my husband is going to be out of town and I will be all alone (will take cab rides back and forth).


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had a hysteroscopy on Friday. I won't lie and tell you it wasn't painful. I had mine in an office with a local and a shot of demoral(sp). It hurt but was over very quickly. And I am a big baby so maybe it doesn't hurt for others. I think the pain was more from the polypectomy than the scope itself. I had two polyps removed. After it was over there was cramping for approx 10 minutes and after that I felt totally normal, other than the effects of the demoral. I didn't have any cramps or pain later that day. A little bleeding for a few days.

good luck to you


----------



## sparklelilly1

I had hsg 2 months ago. The nurses were really nice to me. Talked thru everything with me. It was uncomfortable but it was no way as bad as i thought it was going to be. Its kinda cool watching on the screen. I was lucky. No blockages. The nurse told me i may feel sharpe pressure if either are blocked. I just used ibruofen 30 mins before test. I did bleed a little afterwards. Spotted for 2 days. Hope all goes well. X babydust to all.x hope u get answers.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi! I just had a hysteroscopy yesterday! I was having it for diagnostic purposes, not for the removal of polyps, etc, and I didn't have much discomfort at all. They put in the speculum, clean the cervix, then threaded the hysteroscope (I believe) and filled the uterus with some saline. It only felt like mild cramping, that's it. It was over very quickly. I took two Aleve prior to the appointment just in case. After, I had very mild cramping and some slight discharge but that was it. 

The HSG was not bad either. They talked me through it, went slowly and made sure I was comfortable as they went. I took 800 mg of advil beforehand which helped. I only found that I had strong cramping when they put the dye through the tubes, but it was temporary and tolerable. It felt like bad period cramps. Good luck, and you will be fine. The anticipations is totally the worst!!

OH, and finally..the sonohysterogram was a piece of cake! They put in the internal US wand then fill the uterus with some saline for a few seconds, and it is over before you know it. Maybe mild cramping, but barely noticeable. I hardly remember that test at all. You will do great..that will be good to have all of those tests done with and you can move forward with a plan!


----------



## TTC Again

I've had all 3 (saline histogram, HSG and hysteroscopy). 

Saline histogram - nothing, really. a slight, quick cramp and it was over before I knew it. Leaked that day and had some light bleeding for a couple of days afterwards.

HSG - definitely more painful. Felt like super strong cramping - almost like labor pains, but thankfully it was over VERY quickly. I took 4 advil (on my doctor's suggestion) one hour prior to the procedure. Again I leaked afterwards and continued to spot for a few days.

Hysteroscopy - I was put under general anesthesia (but I think that is because mine was to remove some tissue from my uterus), so really it didn't hurt at all! Woke up and really the only thing that hurt was the sight of the IV on my hand. Had a lot of leaking and spotted for nearly a week afterwards. Then I didn't have a period at all for over a month.

Good luck and try not to worry too much about the pain. The procedures are quick and over with almost immediately. Hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, kaylakin! I'm glad you're done with them and can move on with a plan, too. I see that you've had a few iuis. Interesting that they did them before the testing. Are you moving on to more iuis or ivf now? 

I'm so ready for the testing to be over and to start an iui as well. I'm so done with this whole process.


----------



## princess2406

Hi there

I cant advise on the first 2 but I had a hsg last year and I was terriefied it was going to hurt, I found it more uncomfortable than painful, nothing to worry about. Hope everything goes ok for you x


----------



## dizzyshell

HSG dye test wasnt that bad.The ladies were awesome luckly i had 3 women , where with ultra sound i had bloke .The ladies were helpful and mademe feel very comfortable.

AS for pain ,ifelt nothing other than 2 secs of crampfeeling and that was it.

Dontbe scared hun , yoru be suprised how easy it was later xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

OH TO ADD

I never had any spotting at all ,nothing xx


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

I didn't find it painful at all! I hope it's the same for you xo


----------



## pickle13

had my HSG this moring i took 600 mg of advil, and a xanax (doctor prescribed it cause i asked) i don't do well with anything vaginal, i have a damaged pelvic floor (this is apparently common for rape and abuse survivors), so the speculum being there for 5 minutes (it may have been less, they were fast) was the worst for me, the dye is crampy (not as bad as my sonohysterogram) but it was also weird being on a flat table and having to move back with everything in me. my husband got to be with me and hold my hand the whole time and it was so quick i really didn't have time to think about what was going on. 
good luck!


----------



## CrystalLight

I guess everybody's body is different... my HSG hurt so bad I fainted right there on the table from the pain! It didn't help that I hadn't eaten breakfast or had any fluids that morning, I was just so nervous. I scared the Dr. and the nurses. I took some Aleve beforehand, but it didn't do much good for me. As you can guess I have a low pain tolerance. My saline-sonohystogram didn't bother me near as badly.


----------



## rosababy

Well, I had my hysteroscopy done today. It sucked. They also did an endometrial biopsy, which was NOT on the list of tests, so that was a surprise. I'm actually glad I didn't know about it ahead of time, because I would have been freaking out. I freaked out when they took me to "that" part of the clinic, where the serious stuff was done. They were so nice and it was quick. Painful, but quick. Hsg on Monday.


----------



## pinkflamingo

HSG was really painful for me and even though I was already laying down I thought I was going to be sick and faint! As soon as she removed the tube the pain stopped and after a few mins I was fine. I took some painkillers beforehand as they advise, but I guess it is just different for everyone. They said any pain would feel like period pains but I have never had pains like that in relation to my period....thankfully!!!

I hope it is not too bad for you though and sorry if I have worried you at all, this was just my experience.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## CrystalLight

pinkflamingo said:


> HSG was really painful for me and even though I was already laying down I thought I was going to be sick and faint! As soon as she removed the tube the pain stopped and after a few mins I was fine. I took some painkillers beforehand as they advise, but I guess it is just different for everyone. They said any pain would feel like period pains but I have never had pains like that in relation to my period....thankfully!!!
> 
> I hope it is not too bad for you though and sorry if I have worried you at all, this was just my experience.
> 
> Good luck hun xx

I'm glad I'm not the only one who dealt with all this pain. I was just thankful that the Dr. was able to follow through and finish the procedure, because I'm never going to get that done again.


----------



## pinkflamingo

CrystalLight I totally agree! I tried to stay still and let her get on with it, but I could feel my face getting warmer and warmer and when I raised my hand to my head she noticed I wasn't very happy! She asked me if I was having 'the cramping pains' I said yes but thought 'no its not flipping cramping pains'!!!! She then finished and thankfully there were no blockages. 
The things us ladies have to go through!!!!
Xx


----------

